

Ask HN: Anyone have a contact at Cuil? - kapauldo

I've been interested in contacting them for their index and now is as good a time as any.  Thanks for any contact info.  You can email me at kapauldo AT gmail.<p>Thanks,
Kevin
======
zengr
Contact them here:

<http://who.is/whois/cuil.com/>

------
delucious
why don't you search it al <http://cuil.com> ;)

------
gauravgupta
Tom Costello. costello@cs.stanford.edu

------
CharlesW
You know that Cuil's dead, right?

~~~
kapauldo
Opportunity knocks.

